# Can anyone ID my boat??



## Islander123 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi, I recently bought a pocket cruiser for use in the Solent (and maybe further afield!!). Having spent the winter getting her a bit more sea worthy, time has run out and I'm leaving all the jobs I haven't finished and launching her in the next few weeks! Can't wait!! 

Can anybody identify this type of boat? She's about 16ft long, GRP simulated clinker, triple keeled (see photo!) 

I'm worried that the rig setup doesn't have a backstay, what do you think?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

If the rig never had a backstay, then I would assume the rig was design to function without a back stay.

Is the mast deck stepped on a tabernacle.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Am I supposed to see triple keels in that picture? I'd love a better picture, sounds neat. I can't help you identify the boat though.

Looks like swept spreaders, and the shrouds/lowers are well aft, judging by the boom length the boat was never designed with a backstay.
3 point rigs are common on smaller trailerables... the reduced complexity make trailering easier (think about it, leave the uppers and lowers connected for trailering, at the dock stand the rig up, connect the forestay, and you are done).

Even my S2 is basically a 3 point rig like that. I have a backstay, but it's not needed to sail the boat, its actually a forestay tensioner. Ok it does induce some bend. It does help to hold the stick up for DDW I guess, but most of that is already covered by the shrouds, and lowers, its really just a safety.


----------



## Islander123 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi, 
Thanks for your responses! Sorry about the picture quality, I'll take some new ones of it out of the water (she's currently on the driveway annoying my wife!!). 

Ulladh- it's stepped on a tabernacle on the deck. Just finished fixing tabernacle onto a new plate, the previous owner's set up didn't fill me with confidence (6mm bolts and no plate!)


----------



## Islander123 (Mar 17, 2016)

Here's some more pics..... The name "Islander" is embossed, the boat is called Pugwash so I assumed Islander was the make of boat. I cannot find anything in this size by Islander, any ideas?? Doesn't really matter, I'm just curious!!


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Whoever put the boat on this trailer deserves a lot of credit (translation: beer).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Sailboatdata doesn't list any Islanders under 21 feet; so that may be unlikely... Can't say what it is except it's kinda cute..


----------



## alctel (Jan 25, 2014)

What a cute lil' boat


----------



## Islander123 (Mar 17, 2016)

Haha! Yeah it was a game getting on the trailer (it fell off once, oops!) 

I think she'll be great for short passages, based in Cowes in the UK so lots of places to try her out this summer!

I think she might be a one off, can't find any other similar boats online, the glassing looks good and thick, so hopefully she's got a few more years in her!!


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

You may want to redesign that trailer to make loading and securing your boat easier. And if you hit a bump on the road, the boat might get off the tracks and get seriously damaged.
As to the boat ID. Maybe it is a Lysander, not Islander: LYSANDER sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
there were many variants of that boat, some with 3 keels.


----------



## Islander123 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, you're right about the trailer.

It does look a lot like some of the pictures of Lysander, they seem to have been home-built so maybe mine is an 'interpretation' of the plans!


----------

